# get the tissues



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

If this does not get you, ....... nothing will!!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I have seen it before, but it still makes me cry...Thanks for reminding us that sometimes the nice things we do in our everyday lives have a way of coming back to be a blessing to us...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't get too far before the tears started to flow.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

That got me...beautiful person and story... Hope that came out clear...I'm still tearing..


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If this does not get you, ....... nothing will!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Had never seen it - thank you, (sob, boo hoo, sob!)


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

SNIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF! Running for the Kleenex right now!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe that he is a retired Ohio highway patrolman. Nice looking & nice acting older fellow & agood storyteller too!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*sniff* *sniff* very touching story.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That was a beautiful,but sad story,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rondia (Nov 17, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Wow! What a blessing you have shared with us.
> 
> This is what it really is All about isn't it. This is what this world needs more of. People like this Man.
> 
> Merry Christmas and God Bless you!!!


Amen


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, we never know when we will influence the life of another.We need to be sure we do the right thing to be a beacon for good in the lives of others we encounter in our daily lives.Thank you for sharing I will pass this on to help keep goodness circulating Sl :thumbup:


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful story


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

ok it got to me too !!!! sniff sniff


----------



## Carol1042 (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen it before too, and wow, it's still powerful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you for sharing such an inspirational story - especially poignant at this time of year


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing . i had to post that one to Fb.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great story, and great job telling it.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Darn it, you warned me! I'm still crying !


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

So so beautiful thx for sharing God Bless


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

How nice to know people like this still exist. Thank you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

2 boxes worth. Great story thanks for sharing, He cares and what a nice man.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> If this does not get you, ....... nothing will!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW! Darn, now my keyboard is all wet!


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

This was very touching. My late husband worked in law enforcement for 27 years and there were always stories to tell about the people he encountered...especially during the Christmas season. None quite as lasting as this one, but memorable none the less.
I hope seeing this video will put a new spin on how we think of law enforcement officers when we see them out on the holidays instead of home celebrating and warm.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Touching story!

I give a pat on the back who give up their holidays to work. There are some jobs that it is necessary that one is there.
Bless you All!!!


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Great Christmas sermon, but, alas, I did not cry. I've been through quite a bit with my brain injury and coma, my oh my.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I have seen it before, but it still makes me cry...Thanks for reminding us that sometimes the nice things we do in our everyday lives have a way of coming back to be a blessing to us...


Ditto


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

what a beautiful story. You were right about the tears. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

You got me! That was beautiful. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

that was beautiful and heartwarming


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that is so good because I know some good troopers too.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that is so good because I know some good troopers too.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

REAL STORY, REAL TEARS


----------



## dsack (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this


----------

